# From protein skimmer to CO2 reactor



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

This used to be a Fission Nano Protein skimmer. I got it when I got a nano reef setup, decided against setting it up, then tried to sell it, which didn't work so well.

I needed a CO2 diffusion method for my new 30g (30L x 18W x 12H) setup. With a little ghetto modifications (melting, heating, cutting), I've reversed it to pull water through, rather than push water into the canister. Was a rather PIA, as the fittings that came with it didn't really fit for this application. Can't comment on how well it works yet, I just mixed up the DIY CO2 a couple mins ago. I will prob end up cutting down some more bioballs, and fitting them in the canister.


----------



## juan5pronto (Mar 17, 2007)

I just eleminated my ugly c02 reactor by tying my c02 line into the suction side of my ehiem, it works great and I don't have that ugly reactor in my tank any more.


----------

